# Is it ok to paint concrete floor in winter...



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Dbldee20:
An oil based or polyurethane floor paint would be a better choice than latex on a floor.
The concern I would have about painting in winter is condensation forming on the cold concrete. If the concrete is dry, then the paint should stick well to it.

Cool temperatures will slow the rate at which oil based paints cure, but they don't interfere with the curing process. The paint will still cure properly, but more slowly. Your floor paint may remain tacky for several weeks! But, once the temperature warms up again, the paint will resume curing at it's normal rate.


----------



## minchu (Jan 31, 2009)

I respectfully disagree that oil base floor paint may be better for dbldee20's floor. Using a good satin finish latex base floor paint holds some compelling advantages. First of all, a latex paint will dry for normal use much more quickly than the oil. As a result, dbldee20 will have the use of his basement in a day or so instead of a month or more. Also, A latex floor paint is much more sure footed when wet. And finally, I really do believe that a good quality latex floor paint will hold up every bit as well as it's oil base counterpart.


----------

